# CPU ab start bei 100 Grad



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Servus Leute, 

Mein Rechner macht gerade leider etwas probleme.
Mein Mainboard MSI Z170A Gaming M7 hat ja ein kleines Display mit der CPU Temperatur. Wenn ich hochfahre zeigt er mir nach 2 Sekunden 100 grad an und  die Lüfter laufen auf Volllast. Wenn ich hochfahre und die Werte checke hat meine CPU (i7  6700K @ 4GHz) eine Auslastung von 8-15%, also dürfte die Temperatur nicht so hoch sein. 
Beim letzten mal war alles super und als ich ihn heute hochgefahren hab kam eine Meldung das die Bios einstellungen probleme machen und zurück gesetzt werden. 

Meine Vermutung ist daher eher ein Mainboard Problem. 

Ich hoffe das ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt was mit dem Teil los ist und was ich versuchen könnte um das Problem zu beheben.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß


----------



## LP96 (8. April 2017)

Bei der Temperatur sollte der PC eigentlich von alleine ausgehen.
Kannst ja mal mit der Hand nahe rangehen. Wenn es subjektiv sehr warm ist, dann wird die Temperatur richtig sein.
Allerdings sollte die CPU auch nicht so schnell so stark warm werden.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Ja das der nicht so schnell aufheizen kann dachte ich mir auch, war deswegen auch skeptisch ob die Temperatur hinhaut.
Die CPU kann ich ja verständlicherweise aufgrund des Kühlers nicht anfassen. Der Kühlkörper drauf und die luft drum herum ist lauwarm. Also genau so wie der sonst auch immer war mit einer temperatur um die 30-35 grad im Idle. Gefühlt würde mal behaupten das der jetzt nicht wärmer ist als sonst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2017)

Es gibt genau zwei Möglichkeiten warum eine CPU sich dauerhaft an ihrer Drosselgrenze bewegt:
1.) Der ausgelesene Wert ist falsch oder Einstellungen sind extrem ungünstig
2.) Der Kühler liegt nicht richtig auf der CPU auf.

In den meisten Fällen ist Variante 2 zutreffend, besonders bei bexed Kühlern deren Pins sich lösen können.

Wenn dein Board aber schon probleme gemeldet hat könnte es durchaus auch Richtung 1 gehen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. April 2017)

^^
3. Hot Key funktionen aktiviert (switch onboard +Str/backspace )
4"Game Boost Knob" aktiv (Led leuchtet grün )



@ TE 

Kennst du überhaupt die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen deines Boardes ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. April 2017)

Wie zeigt denn eine 2 stellige Anzeige, eine 3 stellige Zahl an? 

Nicht das das Fahrenheit sind und nicht Celsius...


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

Gerade Bios Update gemacht?
Oder eben noch nie gemacht?
Dann schau mal nach, welches drauf ist.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Die letzten Monate lief die CPU ohne Leistungs oder Temperatur Probleme bei 4,4Ghz. Die OC Einstellungen zu reseten war natürlich mein erster gedanke, gebracht hat es leider nichts.
Die LED-Anzeige zeigt natürlich keine 3 Zahlen an , der springt zwischen 99 und 00 hin und her. Meine Vermutung war das die 00 für 100 steht  
Ich hab die Temperatur natürlich auch anders überprüft (Afterburner) und auch da zeigte er auf jedem Kern zwischen 95 und 99 grad.

Game Boost hatte ich immer deaktiviert, wenn dann hab ich immer selber übertaktet. Alle Funktionen kenne ich denke ich nicht aber mit den meisten sollte ich schon vertraut sein  Das letzte Bios update ist denke ich ca. 6 Monate her, ich schau gleich mal welche Version es ist und ob es da eine neue gibt.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

Vielleicht hat du auch einfach nur die CPU gekillt.


----------



## drstoecker (8. April 2017)

CPU Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Neeeein, bannt Treshold 
Ne spass bei Seite. Ausschließen kann ich das nicht das die CPU hinüber ist aber ich hoffe mal das es nicht daran liegt. Wenn ich übertaktet habe dann maximal um 400Mhz und nie mit erhöhter Voltzahl, war da auf jeden Fall immer sehr vorsichtig.

CPU Lüfter ist angeschlossen und läuft nach 2-3 Sekunden mit voller Last. Hab es nicht nachgeschaut mit wie viel rpm der dreht aber so laut ist der Rechner sonst nicht einmal nach 8 Stunden Zockmarathon.
Bios Verison ist nicht die neuste, das letzte Update ist wohl doch schon ein paar Tage länger her.

Bei jedem Neustart läuft die CPU mit einer anderen Taktrate, immer zwischen 0,8- 1,8Ghz. Obwohl die Rate im Bios auf 40x 100Mhz steht. 
Ich hab mal 2 Screenshots mit angehängt.
Vielleicht findet ihr da ja den Fehler, wobei ich da nichts verstellt hatte bis der Fehler aufgetreten ist. Wenn euch da nichts komisch vorkommt muss ich mal ein Bios Update versuchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2017)

Die CPU läuft deswegen mit so wenig Takt weil sie ab 100°C stark heruntertaktet um ihren Tod zu vermeiden. 

Bau mal deinen Kühler ab, entferne die alte WLP, mach neue dünn drauf und installiere den Kühler neu. Wie gesagt, wenn eine CPU an ihrer Temperaturgrenze ist obwohl keine Last anliegt ist sie entweder kaputt/der Sensor liest Quatsch aus oder der Kühler sitzt nicht auf der CPU auf.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Hmm dann muss ich mich mit der Fehlerbehebung wohl noch etwas gedulden. Bin gerade dabei umzuziehen und habe heute morgen meine Wärmeleitpaste im Umzugskarton auf eine 500km lange Reise geschickt.
Dann warte ich mal ab und besorge mir Montag neue. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Oder ich warte einfach bis die Geister durch meine Wohnung flitzen und den Rechner reparieren. 

Ich hatte den Takt auf 1,2Ghz gesenkt damit der mir nicht um die Ohren fliegt. Da lief der mit 60-70 grad, bis gerade eben. Dann hat er plötzlich wieder 22 Grad erreicht und die Lüfter sind wieder ruhiger. Hab ihn wieder auf 4 GHz hochgetaktet und es läuft im Idle wieder bei 26 grad. 

Da macht mich das Teil 10 Stunden lang wahnsinnig und wie von Geisterhand ist alles wieder ok. Keine  Ahnung was der für ein Problem hatte aber es hat sich wohl anscheinend gerade wieder geklärt.
Danke euch allen für die Antworten


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2017)

Wenn das Verhalten ohne äußeres Zutun sich so extrem ändert liegt leider wirklich ein Defekt nahe - entweder am Board das Dinge falsch ausliest oder in der CPU bei Temperatursensoren.
Sowas ist zwar sehr selten, kommt aber leider vor.

Um die Ohren fliegen wird dir nichts (dafür gibts diese mechanismen ja), allerdings ists natürlich nicht besonders geil wenn unberechenbar ab und an die CPU gedrosselt wird.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Ich muss gestehen das es nicht das erste mal ist das ich mit dem Teil ein Problem habe das sich von selbst löst. Beim ersten mal ließ sich der Rechner nicht mehr hochfahren. Beim zweiten mal nicht mehr runter fahren, bzw. der ist immer von alleine wieder hoch gefahren und jetzt die erhöhte Temperatur. Alle 3 haben sich von selbst gelöst. Das mit dem hoch bzw. runter fahren ist ca. 6 bzw. 12 Monate her und seit dem auch nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Solche Probleme kamen jedes mal wenn ich länger im Ausland und somit nicht im Rechner war oder den Rechner bewegt habe. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall schon öfter die Vermutung das mit dem Mainboard was nicht stimmt.
Bin gespannt womit der mich beim nächsten mal in einen Schockzustand versetzt


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2017)

Dann nimm doch dein Rechner mit... der will halt nicht alleine zurück bleiben... 
Nee ist schon komisch. 

Entweder sitzt irgendwas locker oder das Mainboard hat eine Macke. 
Wobei deine Bios Version aus dem Jahr 2015 auch nicht die neuste ist.


----------



## BlackSheep2812 (8. April 2017)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon aber so ein Fractal R5 Gehäuse inkl. Etwas Hardware lässt sich nicht so leicht im Backpack verstauen 
Ja das Bios Update wäre mal nötig. Nur geht es in 2 Wochen wieder für 6 Monate ins Aulsand und daher ist meine Motivation dafür gerade nicht so hoch


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2017)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem BIOS?

Die BIOS-Version kann nicht dafür verantwortlich sein dass alle paar Monate auf einmal die Kühlerhalterung nicht mehr fest ist - und die überlegt sich auch nicht alle paar Monate neu wie sie Sensoren ausliest. Und ein BIOS-Update sollte man nur dann machen wenn es einen zwingenden Grund dafür gibt (inkompatibilität, Bug, neue Hardware etc.). So lange es keine probleme gibt gibt es keinen Grund eine BIOS Version auch wenn sie 5 Jahre alt ist weiter zu benutzen!


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2017)

Sehe ich anders, in einer neuen Version werden Bugs und manchmal auch neue Optionen mit hinzugefügt.
Besonders wenn es solche Probleme gibt ist es möglich das hiermit das Problem behoben wird.

In diesem Fall gibt es auch Offensichtlich ein Problem, so dass nicht Grundlos eine neuere Version versucht werden würde.
Natürlich vorausgesetzt das sich nicht irgendwas gelöst hat oder irgendein anderer Hardwarefehler vorliegt.

Drei mal darfst du Raten was ich von MSI letztes Jahr bekam als ich ein Problem mit einem Lüfter-Fan Anschluss hatte. 
Das Problem wurde damit zwar nicht behoben, aber es wurde auch darauf gebaut das der Fehler mit einer anderen Version behoben werden würde.

Bei den Versionen was ich von MSI bekam handelte sich auch um welche ich ich extra per Mail bekam.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, in einer neuen Version werden Bugs und manchmal auch neue Optionen mit hinzugefügt.



Stimmt - aber wenn es ein derartiges Problem wäre hätte man es dauerhaft und nicht alle paar Monate wenn zufällig immer genau dann der PC bewegt wurde (alleine das sagt einem ja schon dass es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Kühlerhalterung ist). Dass das BIOS hier die Ursache ist ist schlicht extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

Richtig, sehe ich auch so wenn ein solcher Defekt vorliegt.
Mit dem Bios hat es was anderes auf sich. 

Denn im Jahr 2015 war der Z170 noch nicht lange draußen und zu der Zeit wurden noch Babykrankheiten behoben.
Viele Hersteller waren zu der Zeit nicht in der Lage das die Mainboard nicht irgendein Bug noch beinhalteten.
Erst im letztem Jahr haben die meisten Hersteller endlich die Bioversionen so gut hinbekommen das die nun endlich besser und fehlerfrei waren. 

Sein Problem wird aber wie du richtig sagst nichts mit dem Bios zu tun haben.
Hier wird aus irgendein Grund die CPU zu heiß.
Kenne ich aus andere Themen her, wo am ende der Kühler nicht richtig drauf saß und die CPU deshalb zu heiß wurde.


----------

